# The things important to children!



## Time Waster (9 Feb 2018)

When asked to give examples of toys that move whilst in reception class at school, my child gave bicycle, tandem and recumbent.

   

He's made me so happy! 

That and the fact they're starting bicycle skills classes and he has all of the ones listed including the advanced ones!

I'm new to recumbents, never owned a tandem but we like to ride as a family. So he's obviously getting the same enjoyment out of cycling. It's a good thing (could become very expensive due to a very good children's cycling club nearby that's into racing - cogset in Lancaster).

Sorry if this sounds like boasting but it made my day when I saw it in his school book.

Anyone else with children keen on cycling?


----------



## User32269 (9 Feb 2018)

My ten year old lad loves our trips out on the bikes. He is "in training" to do the 50 mile Ride of the Roses with his grandad and me this year. He's done 25 miles, on rough track and towpaths, with no problems.
He likes to help out with bike maintenance, but is so uncoordinated, I find watching him use a pedal spanner painful!


----------



## Time Waster (9 Feb 2018)

My lad is obviously younger but he play fixes his bike with toy spanners. He has a followme-tandem bracket on his downtube and it's one of his jobs before he sets off.


----------



## User32269 (9 Feb 2018)

I've started all my kids off young with cycling, but only the big lad is really into it. The little fella, who's six, wants me to put his stabilisers back on since he rode into a wheelie bin!


----------



## Sandra6 (10 Feb 2018)

My youngest was really into riding her bike but then hills happened 
She's too old to ride on the pavement now and doesn't have the skills or confidence to ride on the road, I'm hoping she'll come back to it when she's older.
My 18 year old goes everywhere on my folding bike. I love the freedom it gives her - and that she doesn't want bus money or lifts! 
The lad I used to work with in the bike shop calls her the folding bike bandit and always sends me a message when he spots her!


----------



## I like Skol (13 Feb 2018)

Time Waster said:


> It's a good thing (could become very expensive......


Just picked up another bike for my youngest son, ONLY £750 

The biggest trouble is I want them to have bikes as good as me or else it doesn't seem fair expecting them to ride with me


----------



## I like Skol (13 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5149793, member: 45"]Screens. That's the only thing kids are interested in these days.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Julia9054 (13 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5149793, member: 45"]Screens. That's the only thing kids are interested in these days.[/QUOTE]
Speak for your own kids. Mine spent all their spare time at band. When they weren't at band, they were practising. One of them cycles.


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2018)

The other day I heard Mini D say "Alexa, play Motorhead by Motorhead". I was so proud.


----------



## winjim (13 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> The other day I heard Mini D say "Alexa, play Motorhead by Motorhead". I was so proud.


Mine sometimes requests Run The Jewels. This makes me very happy. Wife is concerned about the language. I'm not bothered about the swearing but I do wonder if I'll have to explain the meaning of


Spoiler: bit rude



I'm a sin on the verse like a kid in a hearse or a nun in a cum-shot


. Maybe we'll stick to the instrumentals although I tried that and she does like the rapping.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Feb 2018)

None of the Grand-Daughters cycle but now we have 2 Great-Grandsons I may get to have some influence. 

The eldest of them, Stan (its Stanley really but I've already shortened it) is a bit of a rocker though, last time they came up from Wiltshire I was told to put some AC/DC on for him to dance to so I duly did "That's not loud enough, turn it up" they cried (his Mum and Granny) so again I did. Poor little mite never stood a chance, went white as a sheet and grabbed hold of my leg (probably filled his nappy too) I think they'd forgotten just how loud my HiFi goes although I didn't turn it up that much really.


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2018)

Youy Granddaughter is called Stanley?


----------



## raleighnut (13 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Youy Granddaughter is called Stanley?


 Eldest Great-Grandson


----------



## mjr (13 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5149897, member: 45"]I'm speaking for kids in general.[/QUOTE]
If that's speaking for them, I hope no-one speaks against them!


----------



## Julia9054 (13 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5149897, member: 45"]I'm speaking for kids in general.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Time Waster (13 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5149793, member: 45"]Screens. That's the only thing kids are interested in these days.[/QUOTE]
Don't tell my kid that. He watches a bit of TV or tablet cbeebies apps then turns it off after a period of time. We would actually let him have longer before turning it off. TV and screen time isn't an issue with him. He's only 5 though. Mind you he might change one day.


----------



## Time Waster (13 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> The other day I heard Mini D say "Alexa, play Motorhead by Motorhead". I was so proud.


My son loves the clash, Bob marley (plus a few other reggae bands), white stripes and similar. He hates lady gaga, pop and a lot of other carp pop groups.

He can head bang and pogo with the best of us. The young punk!

Then when still 4 he got a 16" bike a week after ditching stabilisers and goes straight into doing stunts! A month later he was racing a 7/8 year old who dared to pass him! The look of determination on his face... Proud moment!

Cycling lessons start this week. The list of skills start with losing stabilisers and ends with taking hand off bars. Yawn! My lad would take both hands off bars and coast with legs out. Try to stand on top tube after sprinting to 10mph and a few other tricks. I hope he's not going to be too bored!

PS sorry if this sounds like a boast. I'm just proud of his music taste and cycling skills.


----------



## steven1988 (14 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Just picked up another bike for my youngest son, ONLY £750
> 
> The biggest trouble is I want them to have bikes as good as me or else it doesn't seem fair expecting them to ride with me



I wish I could get away with buying my lad a bike as good as mine his is way better and about 600 quid more than I've ever spent on myself. The joys of kids riding. Out of interest what did you just buy?


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Feb 2018)

QUOTE 5150069, member: 45"]Sorry, I think I'm misrepresenting myself.

What I mean is that screen time is a huge challenge these days. Children getting phones, even at what I would consider a reasonable age which is when they start secondary school, are being presented with a screen which displays a miriad of enticements. Social media, games, youtube clips. They all start to merge into one, and at an age where the child is learning to regulate their activity and sometimes needs support to do this. Send a child out with their phone so that they have a way of contacting and being contacted, and the burden comes with it.

And it does become an obsession. Our kids' screen time is regulated and they don't have square eyes, but even then some of their friends' isn't necessarily.

It's an issue for all children, regardless of their parenting and self-control.[/QUOTE]
I hate mobiles, its not just kids either. I have seen plenty of 30-40-50 year old couples sitting opposite each other in Café with mobiles in hand and not a word passes between them. Every spare moment some people seem to be on them. 

I am fairly lucky in that 2 out of 3 of my daughter have not been unduly influenced by them but my middle daughter is the model of what Social Media influence can be. I guess she is the typical middle child, but at 18 not a lot I can really do other than carry on killing the wireless off! Puberty was a like light bulb moment for her, I have never let them have free reign in terms of time but still I have one who is obsessed with Instagram/FB/Snapchat etc and wants to live the Instagram lifestyle. Makes me sound like my Dad I must admit to that.


----------

